# 68 door panel



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I'm on the home stretch with my 68, and have a few questions. I'll place them each in the proper forum, to be politically correct. On my drivers door inner panel, I'm looking for a pic of the exact location of the power window master switch. The vertical location is easy, but I'd like to get the horizontal position correct. It looks like it can go an inch or so either way. In the years that it's been apart, I lost track of the old panel. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

if.....
my garage wasnt so jumbled in that corner and my judge frame was out from behind the 57 ... I could get to the pallet rack they are 12' up on top
and get the box down with my 68 gto convert power window original door panels ...

maybe this weekend if no one with original power window door panels chimes in I can push a few things around to get the rolling ladder back there ... 

Scott


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

*pictures worth 1000 words*



mainegoat68 said:


> I'm on the home stretch with my 68, and have a few questions. I'll place them each in the proper forum, to be politically correct. On my drivers door inner panel, I'm looking for a pic of the exact location of the power window master switch. The vertical location is easy, but I'd like to get the horizontal position correct. It looks like it can go an inch or so either way. In the years that it's been apart, I lost track of the old panel. Thanks in advance.


Is this what your after? 
on my car it looks :nerd: to me that the space between the bezel and embossing is about equal.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

Just what I was looking for, thanks a million


----------

